# Catering Question



## fast freddie (Jun 9, 2004)

What would be better to use to keep food warm? (Beef, Ribs, Beans, Pork, etc) A chafing dish with a removable top, or a roll top style, that can be closed easily.
Fast Freddie :chef:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Rolltops cost $$$$$. Both will do fine if you keep the lids closed.


----------

